# Old Race Track



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Found these pictures the other day and thought I'd share. These pics are 
dated1993 when my kids were little. just a 4 x 8 to play on. 
Was set up with aurora lock and joiner track with 3 power packs hooked up.
one for each lane on parma controllers, the third was hooked to steering 
wheels with toggle switches so you could drive one car and cruise with the 
other car. Added buildings and some scenery over time and a bunch of hot wheels. Not as well done as some I've seen on here but it was fun while it lasted















































pictures are of the original pictures so they're a little grainy

kcl :wave:


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

Wow, bet you and the kids had a lot of fun on that track. I hope you kept the cars and buildings.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

How time flies. It took a minute or 2 to sink in that that was like 17 years ago! :freak: Now I feel old!!  

Looks like a cool track kcl!! I wouldn't have minded cruising on it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes Bill I have all the buildings and cars. they are all packed away sleeping
waiting for a happier time. I guess they're still in one piece.

That's how I felt slot when I found the pics. and I remember building the 
thing like it was yesterday :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I tell you what, I think it looks freakin great!!! :thumbsup:
It's an interesting layout with nice flow for a 4x8.


----------



## corairs (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello that looks like a nice track kcl i'd like to have the room four a track like that .


----------

